# Tune kits



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

Been looking at picking up a tune kit and was wondering what a good one might be or if anybody knew of any deal on any. was looking at the 
DAKINE Super Tune from Backcountry.com


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

nobody has experience with the dakine kits?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

It looks like its got the goods, not sure what the Wax is though... i'm anal I use only OneBallJay for my board, Simply because its given me the best results for my boards.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I put my own kit together. You should have a wire brush and a plastic or horse hair brush for the base. Also, you'll be doing yourself a favour to invest in a file guide. How about an iron as well.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks like a pretty good kit and Dakine's products seem pretty tight. You can actually peice together a pretty good set of tools though for much less. I would say a plastic scraper, a metal scraper (to scrape p-tex candle repair down, not for wax scraping), a fine file (diamond is nice but not nescessary), a diamond stone, an edge tool (you will use this a lot), a cheap package of green scrubbing pads from a Safeway or something, some p-tex candles or Swix powder. I use a conventional digital iron (yes it actually has steam holes in it, but if you can find one without holes you will use less wax) which I picked up used for $5 at a flea market. I have a ski wax iron but it sucks so I'll eventually sell it. But if you don't want to go through the hassle of peicing together your kit, I'd say buy the Dakine kit.


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

sweet... so oneball wax is pretty good.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

if you look around there is actually a one ball jay tune kit also that's about the same price as the Dakine...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

*Looks good...*

It has almost everything you need. You'd just need to add a base brush, some base cleaner and some higher quality wax than the cheapy stuff they put in there. I'd probably only use the stuff in the kit as a care wax. Dakine and One Ball Jay make some good wax.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a One nut jay scraper and usually use either Dakine wax or the old One nutter lol. I don't mess with my edges because I don't know how and it usually costs me less than 20 to get my board thoroughly worked over by a friend who works in a shop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

fyi, till midnight tonight use coupon code 23H-1-UQNPP to get 20% off the tuning kit.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

johan said:


> fyi, till midnight tonight use coupon code 23H-1-UQNPP to get 20% off the tuning kit.


on what site?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

at backcountry dot com. quite a few restrictions but see 20% off Coupon Code Details from Backcountry.com for details.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Dakine kit is nice, but the file guide is just ok. Burton makes a really nice file guide for full size files. It does a great job sharpening edges. Also Tognar has good tuning supplies. Get the Dakine kit, but don't be surprised if you tweak a few things to fit your needs.


----------

